# Asking for critiques on my Personal Statement for USC MFA Spring 2021



## Anhdn (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello, everyone. I am Anh, a recent graduate in DC from Vietnam. I am applying to the USC MFA Production program again this Summer and would love to have someone to look over my Personal Statement. 
It's no doubt the hardest piece for me so any critique is hugely appreciated. Please let me know. Thank you!

Also shoutout to Peter aka @zzhang. I saw your post and thought I should do the same. Thank you for putting it up.


----------



## green-scarf (Jul 19, 2020)

I’d be happy to take a look!


----------

